# Ich suche Software(Seekarten)für Lowrance,Eagle GPS Seekarten Plotter.



## Meeres_Angler (9. April 2004)

Hallo an alle.
Ich bin noch nicht so lange hier bei euch aber ich finde es super.

So jetzt mein problem ich suche für ein *Lowrance GobalMap 3000 Seekarten* .

Ich habe gehört das die software (seekarten)gleich bei lowrance und eagle ist!ist das richtig?

Ist die software (seekarten)auch bei allen modellen gleich?

Wer kann mir sagen wo ich günstig software für seekarten bekomme?
Egal ob tauschen oder kaufen?

ich habe schon karten aber ich such noch karten von NORGE HITRA!

mfg

Meeres Angler  #:                                  #6


----------



## Jirko (9. April 2004)

*AW: Ich suche Software(Seekarten)für Lowrance,Eagle GPS Seekarten Plotter.*

hallo meeresangler #h

eagle und lowrance laufen mit den gleichen seekartenmodulen von navionics. nur garmin tanzt da ein wenig aus der reihe. die navionics-module für dein globalmap kannst du via busse bestellen. sind allerdings auch sehr kostenintensiv.

hier findest du das komplette modulangebot für norwegen meeresangler. mithilfe der modulkennungen kannst du bestimmt via busse ne bestellung der maps für hitra auslösen. leider überschneiden sich aber genau bei hitra 2 module (siehst du ja anhand der grafik). auf der NE249S ist hitra und das südliche bzw. westliche einzugsgebiet mit drauf. auf der NE425S froya und das nördliche bzw. östliche einzugsgebiet von hitra #h


----------



## Meeres_Angler (9. April 2004)

*AW: Ich suche Software(Seekarten)für Lowrance,Eagle GPS Seekarten Plotter.*

danke jirko das werde ich mir mal ansehen.

vielleicht möchte jemand auch seine alten karten verkaufen ich brauche nichts 100% aktuelles.

mfg 
meeres angler


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. April 2004)

*AW: Ich suche Software(Seekarten)für Lowrance,Eagle GPS Seekarten Plotter.*

Günstiger geht eshier . Ich habe für meine XL Karte  $ 199.- bezahlt. das macht bei den heutigen Kurs plus 7 % Einfuhrumsatzsteuer + Porto €202.-   - Da guckst Du !! #6


----------



## eemu (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Software(Seekarten)für Lowrance,Eagle GPS Seekarten Plotter.*

hallo

ich fahre dieses jahr zum 2 mal nach norwegen wieder auf die insel andabeloy ( elchferien 455/M) / flekkefjord . ich habe letztes jahr nur mit einer einlaminierten seekarte und echolot geangelt.
nun meine frage. suche eine sekarte für mein echolot eagle 480DF .
ich habe mich schon mal informiert zum thema navionics diese sind sehr preisintensiv und leider habe ich noch kein feedback wie und ob diese karten funktionieren. vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen !

mfg


----------



## Jirko (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Software(Seekarten)für Lowrance,Eagle GPS Seekarten Plotter.*

hallo eemu #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier im AB... ich wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns!

wie? > chip mit aufgespielter seekarte in den chipschacht des kartenplotters stecken, anschalten und fertig ... und die karten funktionieren bestens #h


----------



## eemu (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Software(Seekarten)für Lowrance,Eagle GPS Seekarten Plotter.*

hallo Jirko #h

danke erstmal für deine antwort.
gibt es eine möglichkeit diesen preis dieser software zu umgehen durch austausch oder gegen einen opolus ???
vielleicht hat jemand diese software navionics für norwegen .


----------



## eemu (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Software(Seekarten)für Lowrance,Eagle GPS Seekarten Plotter.*

hallo |wavey:

ich habe schon mal gefragt ob hier im board im jemand im besitz von navionics software für norwegen . vielleicht könnte man tauschen oder gegen einen opolus einigen. bin auch im besitz von seekarten für norwegen. 

wer kann mir weiterhelfen :vik:


gruß eemu|wavey:


----------

